# iPod Help



## I Fix 4 U

I here when your battery runs out on an iPod (3rd Generation) (20GB) it is dead for good. Some say you can get it replaced, others say you can't. If my battery dies will i be able to have it replaced for free? What if i bought the ipod through ebay and not a place like circuitcity? The ipod is from a reseller and not an individual.
at the moment i do not wish to disclose exact information on the item up.


----------



## cheese

From what ive read,

Apple charges to replace the battery, which is like 20 bucks cheaper then buying a new ipod. You can get a 3rd party battery as well.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Read up on it and thats verified. $100 for apple replacement. I'd rather try the $30 from iPodResQ or the PDASmart $55 offer. IDK who i should trust most but obviously i'd rather pay less. Are those companies trustworthy as i have to send them the iPod.


----------



## Xothinkpink

OMG DO I NEED HELP ! 

wow i dont kno what is wrong wiht my ipod or my computer or both ! i have it plugged in and everything but itunes preferences says it is not connected when it definetly is, how do i kno what is wrong ! i tried restarting, un pluggin re plugging, both and at the same time, shut down, turn back on, nothing still didnt work no matter what i did and i cant find ANY place taht can help me ! i found tons of FAQ's but none that related to my problem. and i would PLEASE like to kno what the problem could possibly be asap b/c i dn if it is still under warranty and if it is the ipod that is the problem i want to return it for a new ! 

HELP ME PLZ ! IF U CAN IM ME NE TIME ! 

CARAMELEYES92 and XOTHINKPIINK314 ! 

thanks !


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Operating system and computer name?


----------



## mzpro5

I have found this site to be very helpful on anything related to iPods.

iPod Discussions


----------



## I Fix 4 U

xothinkpink must have disappeared.


----------



## cfronstin

I can't sync my iPod Photo. It doesn't show up on iTunes when connected to my USB 2.0 port. Eventually, my computer crashes and reboots. Any ideas?


----------



## cfronstin

My iPod won't sync. It never appears in iTunes when I connect to the USB port and the computer eventually crashes and reboots. It used to work. Any ideas?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Welcome to TSG! 

Mac or windows?

Remember you don't have to duplicate post like that, we are quite busy here but are fine with helping you.


----------



## Big-K

I just want to make sure, but you installed the ipod software right?


----------



## Alan18

That WOULD help.

Alan


----------



## cfronstin

Sorry about the duplicate post. I didn't realize I sent it the first time.

It's Window's XP. It used to work just fine but now it won't work at all.


----------



## the1theonly

can sum1 help me

out pleaze

i hav 2 PCs

and 1 runs win 98se

and i wanted to kno how do i upload

photos to my ipod

is there a special

program

i already hav EphPod for music

thnx

my email is [email protected]

PeAcE

HOLLA BACK @ ME


----------



## I Fix 4 U

If proper drivers are installed you ipod should show up as an external harddrive or a usb mass storage device. just open up the drive in my computer and copy files to it.


----------



## ekim68

I just got an ipod mini and it only works with Win2000 or XP. So, 98se won't work.


----------



## the1theonly

iXneonXi said:


> If proper drivers are installed you ipod should show up as an external harddrive or a usb mass storage device. just open up the drive in my computer and copy files to it.


i hav the proper driver

and my musik also uploads

but just not my photos

can u help me out

thnx

PeAcE


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Have you tried to connect to the harddrive it created through my computer?


----------



## the1theonly

iXneonXi said:


> Have you tried to connect to the harddrive it created through my computer?


yes

i even copied and pasted a few photos

in the photos folder

but they dont appear on the ipod


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Are you using a picture format supported by ipod. chances are the answer is yes, but it may not be.


----------



## the1theonly

i uploaded a few pics from my 

friendz apple notebook, and 

most of them are the same format as 

the 1z im tryin 2 

upload from my pc


----------



## I Fix 4 U

file format tho, is it like jpg, tiff, png, most but not all will work.


----------



## the1theonly

iXneonXi said:


> file format tho, is it like jpg, tiff, png, most but not all will work.


when i go into my ipod as a harddrive there are a lot of folders one is titled "Photos" when i open it it has thumbs and Full Resloution folders then as i go deeper in the directories there is the year the month and days folder, and in the final folder there are the pictures that i orginally uploaded, then after the regular pictures(all formats) there is a file and after that the pictures' formats are _.(name of pic)

thnx

PeAcE


----------



## Xothinkpink

iXneonXi said:


> xothinkpink must have disappeared.


no i'm here ... but that site didnt really help much. 
=/


----------



## quickriot

hey, im trying to figure out how to put things on the calender and to do list on my ipod which i just got. and it doesnt say anywhere how to set the calender, and it doesnt seem like anybody else has that ? lol, anyways i was wondering if u guys could help me out  :up:


----------



## Tewyb

Earlier today, I restored my iPod. The only problem is that it wasn't plugged into my computer (by the way, I'm using Microsoft XP). Now, all I get on my iPod screen is the folder icon w/ the exclamation point. Apparently, this is because I need to update the software. I can't, however, because my computer won't even recognize it. 

I also keep hearing the noise my computer makes when something's plugged in, but several seconds later, I hear the noise for when something's unplugged...but the box that usually pops up (The one that asks what option the computer should take with the device) is empty and doesn't recognize the iPod...

It seems like I've got three different problems at once and all of the known solutions require a step I don't have. I'm so frustrated right now...


----------



## York

Well yesterday at school I was trying to transfer data on to my Ipod and the computer took like 5 min and it still said do not disconnect. But I never ended up getting a reaction from the computer it just wouldn't recognize it so I disconnected my Ipod and now it displays a image of a folder and a Exclamation Point ( ! ) ??????

I have tried to reset it and I tried hooking it up to my home computer. When I hook it up to my home computer it sais its ok to disconnect but its in some sort of a disk mode and my computer never recognizes that is hooked up does anyone know how to fix this??

If so please post below or E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## I Fix 4 U

How this ended up in reviews confuses me, but sadly no1 looks at this thread because it is here. I'll ask mods to put it in dos/mac/pda/other since more people can help there.  my thread i think i can decide where i want it.


----------



## JohnWill

How's that for service?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

IDK but thanx for the quick change, i think the people here in this thread need help which i just can't give considering i never got that ipod g3


----------



## York

How bout some help Mods


----------



## cybertech

York said:


> How bout some help Mods


Sorry I don't have any knowledge on IPODs.


----------



## ~Candy~

All I know is that they seem to be free everywhere


----------



## Alan18

All I had to do was shoot a digital one!


----------



## JohnWill

I've never tinkered with an Ipod, that's why I wanted to get this thead here quickly!


----------



## kranztho

I have an HP Pavillion computer, with Windows Professional 2000.

When I connect my iPod, it is recognized as an external drive and I could save files to it, but it is not recognized by MusicMatch Jukebox or the iPod Manager and I can't sync the music files.

I have uninstalled and re-installed all software on the iPod and the computer and it still isn't working.

Any assistance you could offer would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## Dogland

I'm on a Windows XP SP2 and my iPod is 40gb (click-wheel).

Every time I plug my iPod into my computer's firewire port the start menu freezes and only unfreezes when I remove the iPod. In addition to that, the iPod will ocassionally stop working. The hard drive will spin, but then you hear a click and the sad iPod pops up.

Please help me?


----------



## ~Candy~

Does anything else work correctly on the firewire port?


----------



## Dogland

yes, my minidv camera works


----------



## ~Candy~

Ok, then I would ask if the IPod will work on another computer.


----------



## Dogland

good question. haven't thought to try that yet


----------



## Dogland

yes, it works on another computer


----------



## ~Candy~

Not the answer I was expecting. 

I'm not sure what else to suggest since the port works fine with another device.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Have you attempted to connect via USB instead of firewire?


----------



## cheese

When i get my mini in the mail and "expiriment", ill try to help..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Did you do the free ipods - Guess it is a blocked word - thing? Or did you pay? Because I'm soon going to get about 5 adult friends to be my referrers and sign up for blockbuster since they love movies so much.


----------



## Dogland

yes, and it does the same thing, and sometimes plugging it in restarts the computer


----------



## zachman06

I just bought a new ipod today, and my dad has an ipod on the same computer. All i need to know is how to add an ipod to my itunes. Right now whenever i connect my ipod itunes keeps on telling me that no ipod is connected


----------



## ~Candy~

Hi and welcome. Will the Ipod work on a different computer?


----------



## wil112

Hey There,
I just reformatted my harddrive, and read about a way to simply transfer my music from my ipod to the computer once I reformatted instead of having to re-burn all the cd's into itunes, so I did that, and all the music folders showed up in "my Computer" as it said they would, but it turns out they are empty, and now so is my ipod! Any ideas??

Thanks very much
Will


----------



## ~Candy~

Hi and welcome as well.

Did you back up the licenses? I don't use Itunes, but I use Walmart.com downloads, and the licenses must be transferred in order to play.


----------



## AzNbAbEsAyZ

hey.... how do u import songs from the ipod to the computer?? cuz i wanna burn it on to a cd.... i really need ur HELP!!!


----------



## ~Candy~

Hi and welcome. I'm not sure they want you to be able to do that, although I could be wrong.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

If you have the rights for them you should be able to see them browsing the IPOD as a harddrive, tho new software sometimes stops that (depends on if u have the rights)


----------



## cheese

cheese said:


> When i get my mini in the mail and "expiriment", ill try to help..


No i paid, but im doing one for a digital camera.. still need 5 referalls with a creditcard


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'd rather buy the cam and try and get the ipod


----------



## the1theonly

AcaCandy said:


> Hi and welcome. I'm not sure they want you to be able to do that, although I could be wrong.


i use EphPod 2.77

http://www.soft32.com/download_122082.html

chek it...


----------



## ~Candy~

Does it transfer both ways?


----------



## natsylicious

Can Someone please help me with my ipod...I have a 15GB touch screen ipod bought from america just over a year ago recently it keeps freezing and when i tried to plug it into my computer it crashes it i dont know what to do because i cant take it back to the shop because i live in the UK and the apple ipod website is useless has anyone got any sugestions?


----------



## ~Candy~

Hi and welcome. I suppose from the sounds of it, it could be dying


----------



## DY08

Hi guys! I really need sum1's help please.

Ok it's a long story but here goes.

After my computer had been cleaned out i dicoverd that when i put my ipod back in it didnt recognise it, so i pressd no when prompted by itunes to do something. This made me lose all of my songs from my library of whicj there were 1150! The only saving grace is the fact that my brother also has an ipod and he pressd the correct button when prompted by itunes so he kept his library, the only problem is that we can only listen 2 the songs from his ipod when i plug his in! So is there n e way that we can get the songs from his ipod back in2 the library where they all were in the 1st place???

Please help, contact me @ [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## jazzyyazzy6

i haven't had my ipod mini long, but already i can't use the play/pause button. it doesn't work. its second generation 4GB an i've only once disconnected accidently from my computer incorrectly. It won't have anything to do with that will it? What do I do?


----------



## Big-K

I have a 4th gen, so i don't know if it works, but try restarting it(hold down menu and the select button is what i do, it might be different for 2nd gen).


----------



## johnnyburst79

DY08, search on google for ipod ripper or you can go to ipodlounge.com, they have tutorials and app's which can help you.

jazzyyazzy6, you can reset it, but possibly a trip to the store would be required.


----------



## Big-K

My 20gb 4G ipod seems to have crapped out on me. All I get is the apple logo, a frozen charge bar(rare), or a sad ipod icon. From what i've gathered, it seems to be a hardware problem. Since apple's website doesn't want to accept my serial number i'm contemplating these guys...

http://www.methodshop.com/mp3/vip-contact.shtml

What do you think?


----------



## ~Candy~

I heard somewhere, that apple was either recalling or replacing some units. I can't remember when I heard it, it was on the news, and I was half asleep.


----------



## johnnyburst79

Take it to a local Apple store. They should be able to pull up your info and their "Mac Genius" may be able to replace it on the spot should it be in warranty.

They are doing a recall, I think, on the 3rd Gen's for battery issues. Not the 4th Gen's though.


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks for the info. Have I mentioned I hate IPODS 

I have a MyMusix (made in China) player


----------



## Big-K

A) We don't have an apple store, it actually was bought at a wal-mart.

B) It's been fixed by a stroke of luck. It was sitting on my desk a little while ago and got knocked off. Right after, it magically worked again. WOW.


----------



## win98se

iXneonXi,

There are plenty of 3rd Gen 3rd party batteries about at reasonable prices, most of them come with a set of tools to prise open the case. Although this is a bit tedious and involves a lot of cursing, eventually you can access the battery and replace it without difficulty.

http://www.ipodbatteryfaq.com/


----------



## 06niric

Hey i got a question. How do i get music from another ipod into my itunes library? 20g 3rd gen if that matters.


----------



## bigdave117

u guys gotta help me out here

my Ipod just stopped working one day - I put it into the charger- and it looked like it was charging - after I took it off the charger - the Ipod battery was at zero somehow

now it won't work at all (nothing off interest happened there, I didn't drop the Ipod or nothing) - my computer (windows XP Hewlett Packard Intel Celeron 2.70 GH) reads that there is a USB Mass Storage Device but my ipod is just Dead - won't start changing ,won't even start at all

I have 4 Gig Ipod mini


----------



## johnnyburst79

06niric-according to Apple, there is no way. But that is like Microsoft saying they fixed all the security holes in Windows. Go to www.ipodlounge.com and they have tutorials and links there. Also, there is the ipodripper.com

Bigdave117-do a reset of the ipod. Flip the hold switch back and forth a few times, make sure it is off hold, then press menu & select for 10-15 seconds.


----------



## Joon

Ok, here's one for you.....every time I transfer CDs from the library on the computer to the ipod, I just get a list of songs that read track 1, track 2, track 3, track 4, etc. And after doing several CDs, it lists the first track of each CD, second track, third track etc. I get no names of songs, no names of CDs, no artitsts, nothing. I thought it was supposed to do all this automatically????

I can't play one whole CD at a time because it lists the first, second, third, fourth, etc track of EACH CD, not a whole CD together. 

I'm assuming it's me missing something that Apple assumes we all know? 

signed Joon, middle-aged, but not tech virgin by any means, teaches myself software, on third computer since 1994 when I went online, yadda, yadda, yadda. I ain't a teenage geek but I ain't stooopid either. 

So what's the deal?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

So wait say this in a way we can understand, is your problem "Whenever I transfer a song from my computer to the ipod it doesn't transfer the title,artist,album with it!"?
Or are the files you sending just plain and simple "Track 1.mp3""Track 2.mp3" etc, taken from a CD ripped to your computer without using the CDDB to gather track info?


----------



## Joon

I'll try this *one* more time. I am transferring *CDs*, as in round silver objects purchased at the store, with music on them...........from the *computer*....the ipod library..........**to** the Ipod............updating info *to* the ipod, *from* the computer.........u with me so far?....... 

I get *no* information of any kind transferred...no song titles, no CD titles, no NOTHING....nada.....zip...........zero. JUST the music, UNLESS I TYPE it in the library before transferring. 

And if for example I transfer FOUR CDs, it comes up listed in songs as "track 1....FOUR times.......the first track of each CD.....track 2 FOUR times...the second track of each CD.........and so on.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

If you are going to be an arse noone is going to help you...


----------



## Big-K

Apparently itunes isn't connecting to the Gracenote Database. You might try extracting the songs with a different program(such as cdda) first, then importing them.


----------



## johnnyburst79

Joon said:


> I'll try this *one* more time. I am transferring *CDs*, as in round silver objects purchased at the store, with music on them...........from the *computer*....the ipod library..........**to** the Ipod............updating info *to* the ipod, *from* the computer.........u with me so far?.......
> 
> I get *no* information of any kind transferred...no song titles, no CD titles, no NOTHING....nada.....zip...........zero. JUST the music, UNLESS I TYPE it in the library before transferring.
> 
> And if for example I transfer FOUR CDs, it comes up listed in songs as "track 1....FOUR times.......the first track of each CD.....track 2 FOUR times...the second track of each CD.........and so on.


When you...the user....plays the CD normally, does the track information show within your media player?


----------



## TGProg

Hi. I just got a 5g video ipod. i synched my library 2 times and then i ran into some problems. i think this problems are from me changing some ipod settings in the preferences tab. the only one i can remember changing is from automatically updating the ipod to manually updating, but it is possible that i changed other settings as well. anyway afterwards, my computer stopped reconizing my ipod. whenever i connect my ipod to the computer through any usb port, the ipod turns on but the main page screen it loads as if it isnt supposed to be connected. and then my computer says in the taskbar that the there is an unknown usb device and it wont reconize my ipod device at all. but if i connect my ipod to another computer, "the ipod is connecting/do not disconnect sign loads and the ipod charges so i know its not something with the cable or the ipod. heres the order of my actions: i uninstalled the ipod software, reinstalled it, uninstalled the itunes software, reinstalled it, and did a system restore. also i have windows xp, loaded with the most recent ipod and itunes software. thanks


----------



## onell

I need help with my ipod shuffle! it has worked fine up until now but now wen i plug mi ipod into my usb drive it doesnt do anything, no light come on and i cant any songs. Its like the computer doesnt recognize it anymore. would there be sumthing rong with ipod?? please help [email protected] thanx


----------



## ~Candy~

Wow, this thread keeps getting longer and longer with ipod problems 

I'm glad I have no problems with my MyMusix player  Just think, I could have bought an iPod


----------



## mike.d

Make sure you are on the internet and have itunes downloaded to your computor and your song titles should upload automatically for you. If you get on line with itunes, pull up your library of turnes you should be able to get the titles to the already downloaded cds from the file tool bar. Good Luck



Joon said:


> I'll try this *one* more time. I am transferring *CDs*, as in round silver objects purchased at the store, with music on them...........from the *computer*....the ipod library..........**to** the Ipod............updating info *to* the ipod, *from* the computer.........u with me so far?.......
> 
> I get *no* information of any kind transferred...no song titles, no CD titles, no NOTHING....nada.....zip...........zero. JUST the music, UNLESS I TYPE it in the library before transferring.
> 
> And if for example I transfer FOUR CDs, it comes up listed in songs as "track 1....FOUR times.......the first track of each CD.....track 2 FOUR times...the second track of each CD.........and so on.


----------



## popeyepavo

hi, im having some major weird problems with my ipod. it has been giving me problems for a while now. it has been frozen and when i reset it, all my songs disappear, and then i reset it again a few more times and they all come back. this kept happening for a while until one day, it froze, started to make a clicking sound like it was trying to do something and failing, and i reset it. when i did this all my songs had disappeared. i kept reseting it and they never came back. it just happened all of a sudden. i had only had 192 songs on there, but when i looked at the about thing in the settings section, it said i had only 10 gb out of 40 left, and above it said i had no songs because they had been deleted some how. i then plug it up to the computer so i can update the software, add the songs, etc. when i do, whatever the computer is doing freezes and when i disconnected it everything started to work again. i restarted the computer and tried again and nothing froze but the ipod would not show up, and then itunes froze later when i opened it and my computer froze when i tried to find the ipod. the thing is still messed up and i could really really really use some help cause i have no idea on what to do about it.


----------



## e2d

Just last Sat I got a 60g ipod video, I installed the latest version of itunes, it found my music on my pc, and the first 1000 songs, I transferred manually by draggin and dropping the highlighted music to the Ipod icon when it was hooked up to the pc. Ejected the ipod and all was fine.

Just last night I was importing tracks to iTunes from original cd's to my iTunes library, and was doing the same thing; highlighting the new music added and dragging then dropping the selection in my iPod icon. I see from the status that the songs seem to be transferring, and when I click on my ipod icon I can see the songs are in there, and the amount of space available has changed.

But here is the frustration part, when i eject the iPod, I turn the thing on and none of the songs, titles, nothing has been changed or added in!!!  

I then tried to do it so itunes automatically updates the ipod each time I plug it in. Again, I get the indications from itunes that it is transferring, and that the update is complete. I eject it and same thing!!!! nothing!!   

Can ANYONE please help or give me suggestions???? I must have tried to automatically transfer the songs about 6 times and every time same thing!!

PLEASE HELP.

Thanks.


----------



## trashmonk

hello all, i'm new to the forum, and in a jam. I bought a 30gb b/w iPod 2 years ago, and I've barely had any problems until recently. I live in Colombia, and don't have my own computer, so I connect my iPod to friends' computers to upload songs, etc. And I've never had a problem with that, until recently. I connected my iPod to a friend's computer a few weeks back, and since then, i cannot successfully connect it to any computer. The iPod realizes that it is connected to a computer, and the flashing "do not disconnect" warning pops up, but no computer i've been to can open up the iPod harddrive, or iTunes for that matter. The computer basically freezes until I disconnect my iPod. I've tried to reset the iPod by holding menu and play, toggling the hold switch, and nothing. 

any ideas? thank you in advance.


----------



## e2d

Nevermind i found out was wrong regarding my previous post!


----------



## ~Candy~

And perhaps if you told everyone, someone may be able to benefit from your findings


----------



## Yankee Rose

trashmonk:

I assume you have tried everything from this Apple database doc?

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=61705

It probably is not a good idea to use the iPod with more than one computer system. Unless you have your iTunes set up exactly the same way on each system you are using. (ie name, etc.)

Good luck!


----------



## jtguitar

hey i have a itunes problem also...reciently i was putting songs that i created onto my ipod and now when i try and put songs from my library onto my ipod it says that the \ipod_control\itunes\temp file 7 is curropt and unreadable please run the chk dsk utility....first of all i cant find the chk dsk utility and when i try to click on the warning the pops up it just dissappears and what can i do to fix this its pretty annoying!
if anyone can help that would be awesome!
thanks


----------



## Yankee Rose

Hi jtguitar - welcome to TSG. 

To run the chkdsk utility, Click Start, the Run and type in the following: *chkdsk K: /f*, with K being the drive that your iPod is recognized as in Windows Explorer.

Hope that helps! Good luck.


----------



## liv2die

um my ipod doesnt play music can someone help me out plzzz!


----------



## Yankee Rose

Hi liv2die - welcome to TSG.

We'd be glad to help you out. We just need a little more information. Windows or OS X? What kind of iPod? How long have you had it? Has it worked in the past? What kind of errors are you getting, if any? What does it do to make you determine it will not play music?


----------



## jtguitar

hi i tried the whole go to run and type in chkdsk k:/f and all that happend was a black application screen quickly flashed up and went away im not sure if that what i was looking for and i have a good feeling it wasnt haha but is there anything else i can try cuz it will suck if i have a ipod but can transfer music onto it...
if you could try helping me out again that would be awesome
thanks


----------



## Yankee Rose

jtguitar --

Is "K" actually the drive for you iPod? Or is it another letter? To make sure, plug in your iPod and go to Windows Explorer, and see what your iPod drive is named. (It will be a letter.) If it is "K", then we'll go from there. If it is a different letter, then follow the same instructions as before (Start/Run . . . ) and type in the drive letter of your iPod instead of "K". 

Hope that makes sense. Good luck!


----------



## trashmonk

hello all. yankee rose, thanks for the link you posted. i visited the page and im still in a mess. i will try to detail everything i can here, maybe you have another idea.

ive rebooted my iPod a few times -- nothing. now i have it in disk mode, and connected it to this computer, and it's acting the same way it would if it wasnt in disc mode: whenever i try to open the iPod through My PC, that window freezes and i need to close it using ctrl alt del. I open iTunes, and my iPod doesnt show up. i go to edit iPod preferences and it says, "no iPod connected."

i downloaded the ephpod program to see if that would help at all. that says something like, "hey, seems like your iPod has no directory structure, and all iPods need to have one. do you want to build one?" i click yes, then ephpod freezes.

i can listen to music and charge my iPod, no problem. but anything involving a cpu doesnt work.

now ive disconnected my iPod, and the screen is stuck on "Disk Mode, ok to disconnect."

ideas? thanks again. trashmonk


----------



## liv2die

ok its a 3rd generration ipod it worked when i ot it of ebay and no sound is comng out of the headphones wwhen it says it's playing the song.


----------



## Yankee Rose

liv2die - have you tried the steps suggested via this Apple support document?

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=61003

trashmonk - I am sorry to say I am out of ideas on this one. If I had more time I'd be glad to research it for you and try to find a solution, but I am heading out of town and away from my PC for a few days. Hopefully someone else has an idea!

Best of luck to you both!


----------



## jtguitar

Hi so i tried to find a different letter and i cant so what i did is i tried everything it said i searched the chk dsk under the temp file that i told me to and just under chkdsk K: and all i got was a little small black window that popped up and went away... so id thought id ask again for anymore ideas and if not then ill prob just unistall all my stuff and reinstall it but then the question is do i loose all my music on my ipod or just the ones on my comp cuz thats like a 700$ problem right there haha 
But thanks for your help and if you could help me out again with these questions that would be great
thanks


----------



## jtguitar

another update of what i just found i searched around my computer and i found that my iTunes library when i clicked under properties it says its a unknown application and wont let me open it so that may be my probelm. Also the songs that i created on my acid music studio and put on my ipod are not able to delete...i try to delete them and they just come back and thats when the problems started....so if you can think of ne help for these problems please get back to me thanks!


----------



## Senryi

I am not sure if this is allowed int his thread but here it goes! I have an iPod mini that is unable to play any of my songs. It have a "signature" of a song on it but not the actual song. So what i really need to know is how to erease that information and put my song back on to the mini


----------



## Pgr311

I've been having problems with my ipod mini,
when I plug it in to the computer it just starts recharger it won't connect where as my brothers (just a regular ipod) connects easily, I have tried reseting my ipod and my computer and everything!!Any ideas?


----------



## Yankee Rose

jtguitar - are the songs from your acid music studio also in your iTunes library? If so - can you delete them from your iTunes library? Another idea -- can you burn CDs of your iTunes library as backups, then uninstall/reinstall iTunes?

Senryi - did your problems start when you added this "signature" of a song to your iTunes library? Were you having problems before? Have you checked out this link from Apple's support site: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=61003

Pgr311 - welcome to TSG. Can you please advise if you are using Mac OS X, or Windows? Thanks!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Old thread. But it is still _my_ thread. It may not look like it. But it is. And I'm going to use it that way.

Mods please move this over to the Mac section, and I'm gonna make my post---

Whose found the best deals on the 60GB Video iPod along with a car charger + fm transmitter? Don't really need engraving, and it doesn't have to get here before christmas.


----------



## applecrisp

Ipod + Bad Litium Ion batteries makes me angry ggrrrrrr

/me throws ipod at wall


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Is it an old ipod?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Got a 30GB Video  :up:


----------



## k_sakz1690

hi! ok so ive had my new ipod 30gb video for about 2 months or so, and i had no problems until just now. i went to update my ipod but it said that ther was "an unknown error (-48). Im freaking out a bit, because its so new and i really dont want it to be broken already. Now now im here. I deleted all the pictures off my ipod, and when i updated without pictures it was fine, no error message. i put one of any images onto it, and the error message is back. I really want to get my pictures back on my ipod, i need help soon!! I am using windows XP home edition. Thankks!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

If no1 replies here apple has some active forums about the iPod as well. 
http://discussions.apple.com/questions.jspa


----------

